# Colubrids > Pituophis >  help indentify which is which

## charles thompson

in the next four images, there is a 

ghost bull
patternless ghost bull
ivory
ivory snow

help me work out which is which. came in the bag with out labels, and very hard to find pictures.

----------


## joepythons

Who did you buy them from? I would contact them.Did you ask for pics before you bought them? Nice looking snakes though

----------

